# Need Ideas to Salvage



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

Part of my job is to create paintings that I can teach to customers; it should be simple enough that everyone can paint it, but interesting enough that regular customers would want to paint it. I created this so far, but I am having difficulty with it. 
First, it looks rather ambiguous, like it could be cows...or dogs...
Second, it also seems rather plain. 
When I was first working on it, I really liked the idea but now perhaps I have looked at it too long and need some fresh eyes on it. 
Please provide thoughts and feedback and ideas to improve!!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

beautiful colors!:wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it's cute.

You could possibly round the muzzle a bit for cow or narrow it for dog.

The color choice is good and makes for some interest, maybe set them over towards the right to balance the amount of face vs body or add a chicken! 😆


----------



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

Update on progress:
Zoomed in to better composition, added more color to the bodies, and rounded the noses. Still a bit frustrated with it, may set it aside for now....


----------

